# Getting a bank account in the UK



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

How do you get a bank account in the UK? What will I need to open an account? Do you have to be a citizen in the UK to get a bank account?


----------



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

Will they pay you the full amount if you have it deposited into a bank in the UK? If so, you could just transfer the money out of the UK after.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

kyleishere said:


> Will they pay you the full amount if you have it deposited into a bank in the UK? If so, you could just transfer the money out of the UK after.


I think you need to be Uk resident to get an account , due to money laundering issues , etc//
But dont quote me on that some expert will soon advise . i am sure so sit tight and be patient ..


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

kyleishere said:


> Will they pay you the full amount if you have it deposited into a bank in the UK? If so, you could just transfer the money out of the UK after.


Will who the you the full amount? 
You can open a bank account in the UK if you live here, but something tells me that you don't. You should contact a bank if you want to know what you need to open the account.


----------



## WICKED (Mar 15, 2009)

you need proof of address. a utility bill like electric, water, gas, phone. most banks in the uk are very nosy and want to know a lot of details about you, including your job, income, residence. alot of banks will look for a valid visa. some dont. i dont believe there is any law that says you have to have a visa to get an account. i have been asked such questions like where did you used to live overseas, how long have you lived at your adres, where i work, do i plan to transfer money in or out of the country, etc. the ways that i have found t avoid these personal questions is to apply over the post. i really dont like answering these questions, am not used to it, and dont think its any of their business. i have had accounts in various countries and never been asked such personal questions. there are a few banks that do accounts by mail that i know of. they are barclays, and halifax. i dont know many others that do it. if you want to do it in person, then you can get your proof of adres by applying for a driving licence. this can be your proof of adres. if you dont have proof of adres or are unable to get a dl, then you should check out abby bank. they seem to try the hardest to accommodate the customer.


----------

